# More Free Protection



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

I personally have been using the following free software for about a year on a Win ME & a Win XP.
AVG antivirus, Sygate Personal Firewall, Spyblaster, Spybot S&D, and AdAware .
They are all free to download and use, plus free updates.

FREE AVG ANTI-VIRUS PROGRAM (updates free also) (download)
http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php

FREE Sygate fire wall (updates free also) (download)
http://smb.sygate.com/support/documents/spf/spf_download.htm

FREE Spyblaster (spyware protection) (updates free also)(download)
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

FREE Spybot S&D(spyware removal & protection) (download)(updates free also)
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?lang=en&page=download

FREE Ad aware(spyware/adware removal) (download)(updates free also)
http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download/

ENJOY


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Spybot S&D works the best of any spyware removal protection program. The free updates are the best. The program is so E-Z to use, also.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

There is a free version of Zone Alarm available as well.

http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp?lid=zadb_zadown


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I personally could not get Spybot SD to work properly, it would hang everytime I would search for spyware, exactly when it was half way done, stopping at the same place each time I ran it.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> I personally could not get Spybot SD to work properly, it would hang everytime I would search for spyware, exactly when it was half way done, stopping at the same place each time I ran it.


did you do the updates? I think there are fixes for that in the updates


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

thanks, thats what i will have to do


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anti-Spam plugin for Outlook and pop3/imap proxy.

http://spambayes.sourceforge.net/


----------

